# PC Spielesammlung Auflösung



## Exus6 (6. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Vater besitzt eine sehr große PC Spielesammlung (ca. 3.000 Spiele von den 80ern bis 2000er ziemlich alles dabei). Leider muss er sich jetzt aus Platzgründen davon trennen und sucht einen Abnehmer.
Findet sich hier jemand, der Interesse daran hätte oder könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben, wo man die Sammlung am besten anbieten könnte? Rebuy und co entfallen, da wir nicht einzeln verkaufen wollen - das kostet zu viel Zeit, Aufwand und Nerven...
Danke vorab für eure Hilfe!

viele Grüße,
Tobias


----------



## xdave78 (12. April 2021)

eBay?!


----------



## fud1974 (16. April 2021)

Hmm... ist etwas allgemein  gehalten, welchen Zustand haben die Spiele.. Richtig komplett mit Boxen, Anleitungen usw.?

Ich bin kein Fachmann für sowas, Problem wird wohl sein, da ihr NICHT alles einzeln verkaufen wollt, könntet ihr Geld liegen lassen... SOLLTEN sich einzelne wertvolle Sachen darunter befinden (im PC Sektor war es meines Wissens nach deutlich schwieriger da was zu finden als im Konsolenbereich), dann würdet ihr die "im Bulk" ja quasi innerhalb der Gesamtmasse unter Wert verkaufen.

Um das optimale rauszuholen müsste man schon einzeln bewerten, anbieten und verkaufen.

Aber das lohnt sich nur WENN da was dabei ist was den Aufwand lohnt.. weiß man ja erst WENN man das Zeug durchgegangen ist.

Ansonsten halt Fixpreis für den ganzen Kram und auf eBay.... (es sei denn Spezialisten hier fällt noch was besseres ein als alternativer Marktplatz.. ich würde da mal in anderen einschlägigen Foren rumfragen), am Preis grob orientieren bei anderen Sammlungsauflösungen mit ähnlicher Spieleanzahl.

Retroplace fällt mir da noch ein.









						Videospiele kaufen. Videospiele verkaufen. Videospiele sammeln.
					

Dein Marktplatz für Videospiele. ✅ Videospiele kaufen und verkaufen ✅ Kostenlose Sammlungsverwaltung ✅ Riesige Spieledatenbank




					www.retroplace.com
				




Aber da kann man bestimmt eine Wissenschaft draus machen wenn man will.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. April 2021)

Neben dem klassischen Ebay wäre vielleicht such Ebay Kleinanzeigen noch was, da das öfters Lokal vonstatten geht jönnte man sich das aufwendige Versenden sparen wenn man Selbstabholung ermöglicht.


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2021)

Also, an Accounts gebunden dürfte vermutlich keines der Games sein. Daher steht einem Verkauf von der Seite nichts im Weg. Bei den Games ab den 90er Jahren könnte aber ein Kopierschutz vorhanden sein. Ganz allgemein ist es natürlich nicht so leicht, so alte Games zum Laufen zu bekommen - aber es gibt Liebhaber und Sammler. 

Vermutlich sind sehr viele der Games praktisch wertlos, aber manche sind vlt doch ein paar Euro wert, einzelne mit Glück sogar hunderte Euro. Daher würde ICH mir die Mühe machen, jeden Tag ein paar Dutzend der Games mal zu recherchieren. Dein Vater könnte auch mal die ich sag mal 100 Games raussuchen, bei denen er weiß, dass sie damals schon sehr bekannt waren - bei diesen Games steigt die Chance auf einen hohen Wert. Je älter, desto eher könnte so ein Fall dabei sein.


----------

